# Songs that fit your socionics type



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

I highly doubt any of this band's songs fit my socionics type, but I have sometimes wondered - what could they be... Something beta...? What do you think?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

*ILI:*






* *




All is gone now, atone
Linear time overthrown...
When you find it's all a lie,
All worlds will die...
Time was all mine, I know, read the signs that I've shown...
If you read between the lines,
You'll know once the end comes...

Signs will arrive tonight,
Guiding light decrease my pain
That I created on my own...
Blind be my eyes tonight,
Hide the sight that sees in vain...
Before and after is all done,
And everything is in time gone...

As I moved into worlds forsaken,
I saw things mankind can never own...
When we move on through, minds awaken,
Die while you're alive, and then you'll know...

Speak to mankind -
Through the raining light benign...

Signs will arrive tonight,
Guiding light decrease my pain
That I created on my own...
Blind be my eyes tonight,
Hide the sight that sees in vain...
Before and after is all done,
And everything is in time gone...

(1st solo - Nilsson)

(2nd solo - Kjellgren)

Signs will arrive tonight,
Guiding light decrease my pain
That I created on my own...
Blind be my eyes tonight,
Hide the sight that sees in vain...
Before and after is all done,
And everything is in time gone...




This band in general just has that Ni approach at least during the first albums. 

*ESI:*


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

LSI.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

General impression is that the lyrics are Ni-focused in general, as opposed to ILI or IEI, specifically:

*IxI:*

Song:

* *













Lyrics:

* *




Day after day
Endlessly repeatedly
An entity
A high spirit traveling
On and on
This energy

Time and again
Year after year
Immortal
Perpetual
Navigate hereafter

Time immemorial
Beyond the reach of memory
Time immermorial
Shifting into the other side

Beyond the inception
The distant past beyond memory
Conscious entity
A high spirit traveling
On and on
This energy

Time immemorial
Beyond the reach of memory
Time immermorial
Shifting into the other side

Perpetual
Navigate hereafter

Time immemorial
Beyond the reach of memory
Time immermorial
Shifting into the other side


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

*ILI: 

*





*4:54

**and 6:33*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Any IEE songs?!?
Oh here, I've got one lol.




ZEE BING BING!!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Any IEE songs?!?


I've posted a couple on page 2. Have you see them?

This is SLE type 8 song.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Any IEE songs?!?
> Oh here, I've got one lol.
> 
> 
> ...


IEE here. Hahahaha, that song is epic.  Loved it when I was little - and it still seems somewhat funny!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

EIE


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Not sure what type this would be but t'is my theme song, essentially. Help a sister out.


----------

